# Visa 820 Cover Letter



## laynag (Jan 22, 2013)

OK so I'm just about ready to send off my 820 application. Any suggestions on what I should write in my cover letter. Shall I put on there that the application is decision ready (my medical and police checks are enclosed). If any one has an example that would be great. 
Thank you


----------



## Laegil (Sep 17, 2012)

Hey,

I personally didn't include a cover letter and you don't necessarily need to. If you feel like it would help though I suggest giving a brief overview of the contents of your application and your relationship history.

For example:

[I've got no idea how to start the letter - dear DIAC?]

Me, (name) and my partner (name) are hereby applying for (visa). 
We have included all forms and evidence that is requested, namely (list forms), the police check, health check, (x) Statutory Declarations and evidence for our relationship from all 4 categories (list whatever else you think you should include), making this a decision ready application.

Our relationship started in (mm/yy) and we have considered ourselves a defacto couple since (mm/yy). We have lived together for (x), met each others families, have been travelling together on several occasions, have several mutual friends who have known us for a long time and wrote Stat Decs, (list whatever else you can think of), and would now like to start our live together in Australia.

We hope we have assembled this application as comprehensible as possible, making it easy and quick to go through.

If you should need anything else from us, don't hesitate to contact us and we will provide whatever is necessary.

Yours sincerely,

(x) and 

This was all I could think of  I hope it helps.


----------



## laynag (Jan 22, 2013)

Sounds Good.. As you said I'm just not sure whether to include one or not?!


----------



## Laegil (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm not sure either. It seems like a cover letter is a good idea if you want to ask for work restrictions removals at the same time, or you are still waiting on something like a police check and want to notify them that you will submit it as soon as possible. 
On the other hand, it gives the CO a quick overview of your application, so it can't hurt to include it.


----------



## philipg (Dec 28, 2011)

laynag said:


> OK so I'm just about ready to send off my 820 application. Any suggestions on what I should write in my cover letter. Shall I put on there that the application is decision ready (my medical and police checks are enclosed). If any one has an example that would be great.
> Thank you


Hi laynag

I just posted an example we used for my fiance's PMV application.
Here's the link 

Please use it if you find it useful.


----------



## laynag (Jan 22, 2013)

thank you so much


----------

